# Possible rear diff issue



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

There is noise coming from the rear in accell and decel around the 50mph mark. HOWEVER, it does it when the clutch is in also.
Is this tire noise or what?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Good Gawd Mahn........ Do a search!


----------



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Good Gawd Mahn........ Do a search!


Well your powers of search are better than mine. I did not find anyone that said anything about the noise happening with the clutch engaged. Can you please post a link to it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aceofaces said:


> There is noise coming from the rear in accell and decel around the 50mph mark. HOWEVER, it does it when the clutch is in also.
> Is this tire noise or what?


*You are describing the infamous rear end whine... MANY of us have experienced this and had it corrected. It will happen with the clutch in or out. The noise generally eases up when letting off the gas. This will not correct itself.

Go to your service dept have them verify it asap and get a replacement ordered.*


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I have never heard of a pinion noise when you push clutch to floor. Carrier bearings yes. Does the noise change on different pavements if so that’s tires how many miles on car? Also you can swerve hard R/L and if noise changes not pinion.


----------



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

Ty for the replies, Ill listen to it tommorow and see if I can figure it out.


----------

